# I put Logan in this time!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He was posing so nicely for me today in between having spaz attacks over the light being on! :shock:


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, he's so handsome! I love him.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice betta looks like he came from aquabid lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

He is gorgeous !!!!!!!! What a beauty!


----------

